# working out/hitting the mills



## EMR06 (Mar 15, 2006)

do any of you do hard cardio/strength training? someones has to be into this as much as me.


----------



## emtgirl_in_training (Mar 15, 2006)

i was working out for an hour to an hour and a half, 5 or 6 times a week for about two weeks.  before i decided that i'm insanely lazy.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 15, 2006)

No.................


----------



## EMR06 (Mar 15, 2006)

I do about 40 mins of intense training daily. cardio,4 times a week.


----------



## Jon (Mar 16, 2006)

What is a "mill"?????


There's a guy at my work who is like you - "I had a great workout this morning".....


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 16, 2006)

I go to the gym (my full time employer has a big fitness center) 3 times a week, and my girlfriend joins me on 2 of those days. 

After only a few months, we've noticed a huge difference. 

It's a lot of fun to grab the iPod and hit the treadmill & weights.


----------



## emtff376 (Mar 16, 2006)

I run 5 days a week, strength train 3 days a week, and right now I ski all day two days a week.  Once spring hits, I'll probably be running 6 to 7 days a week.  I also take a 40 to 60 minute hike 5 days a week and try to do yoga 5 days a week as well.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 16, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> What is a "mill"?????


 

A place that turns a natural resource into a finished product...  

Saw Mill... Gin Mill... Grist Mill... Fulling Mill... Cotton Mill... Oil Mill... Plaster Mill... Paper Mill... Clover Mill... Scribbing Mill... Fittiting Mill... B)


----------



## nyc.ems (Mar 16, 2006)

You Go Girl!!!


----------



## DT4EMS (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't do a lot of cardio. I weight train at least 5 days per week. I get the cardio in my weight training workouts. I also get cardio during martial arts training/teaching.

I am a firm believer in workouts...... they keep me sane.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 17, 2006)

You guys are insane. :wacko: 

I work out 5 days a week but only because it helps with my anxiety. Yes I feel good after and all that but I'd rather be lounging at the pool.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 17, 2006)

*Only if walking the dog counts...h34r: *


----------



## EMR06 (Mar 20, 2006)

"treadmill"


----------



## emtff376 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have to workout to maintain my weight.  My metabolism is very slow, so exercise keeps it in high gear.  I also have to be very religious about what I eat, although I can let it slide a little when I'm working out every day.  

I do yoga because of my back pain and stress, running is also stress management for me, and I lift weights for fire/ems work (and for vanity a little).  I ski patrol so I ski almost every weekend.

On the days I don't want to workout, I look at my "before" pictures (me + 75 pounds) and remember why I do it.  It's a challenge every day, but it is worth it.  It is becoming easier by the day, although I still have harder days than others.

Speaking of workouts, I've taken the plunge and committed to doing my first triathlon in June.  It's a mini-tri, 1/4 mile swim, 15k bike, 5k run.  I haven't swam in a while (no place to around here and my pond is frozen over still), but I'm confident about the other two events.  On June 10, keep me in your thoughts please!

If anyone wants help with nutrition or fitness, let me know and I'll try to help.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 22, 2006)

Good for you Emtff!!  Actually I need to change my workouts for strength and endurance, and I've never done it that way before...any tips?


----------



## emtff376 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wingnut, cardio is okay to do every day, but you shouldn't strength train every day, at least not the same muscle groups.  Your body needs time to rebuild and repair the damage you cause from strength training.  I don't know how much you know, so sorry if this is old hat.  When you lift weights, it causes small tears in your muscles.  Things like resting and eating protein help repair these small tears.  It is also advisable to rest in between sets of exercises and stretch the muscles you just worked.  Here's an example of a workout.  I wouldn't start out doing this entire workout, but it can be modified to suit your needs.

One time through this circuit
- 20 minute run
- 15 standing crunches
- 12 pulse ups
- 10 side bends (per side)
- 2 side bridges
- 15 back extensions

Two times through this circuit
- 2 sets 12 squats
- 2 sets 10 bench press
- 2 sets 10 lat pulls
- 2 sets 10 military press
- 2 sets 10 upright row
- 2 sets 12 triceps pushdown
- 2 sets 12 leg extensions
- 2 sets 10 bicep curls
- 2 sets 12 leg curls
30 second rest between sets

This normally takes me about 45 to 50 minutes to complete.  The amount of weight I use varies based on the exercise.  On cardio only days, I try for 30 to 45 minutes on the mill or elliptical.  I am also limited by the length of my lunch break.

Also, it helps to vary your cardio.  If you are jogging, jog one day for distance then another day for speed.  I use time as a measuring tool right now because I do the treadmill.  Once it gets warm here, I will run one day 5 or so miles then the next I'll only run 2 or 3, but faster with maybe some periods of walking.  If you're like me, I get bored on the mill, so I switch to the elliptical trainer or the bike or the rowing machine if I'm doing cardio indoors.

Let me know if this is helpful or if I'm off on a tangent (like normal!)


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 22, 2006)

It is, I can't get to a gym but a lot of those I can do at home. Pretty much what I do is 3 times I week I run/jog about a mile. I do cardio on those days, and a different 3 days a week I do light weights. I only have been doing them to keep tone and get rid of the consequences of being pregnant twice. But after yesterday I realized I have got to do something because I struggled with the stretcher and stairchair, and there was only 150lbs of weight on it. It didn't help that I was with a 18 and a 21 year old who worked out regularly, but I definitly have to change something. I don't wanna be a wimp anymore 

See now I'm babbling lol.


----------



## emtff376 (Mar 23, 2006)

Wingnut, first, LOVE YOUR AVATAR!!! One of my favorite movies of all time!

Sounds like cardio wise you're doing fine.  Are far as strength training, I started with 1, 2, and 3 pound weights, then bought a set of 3, 5, and 8s, then 10s.  A lot of sporting goods stores sell individual weights, so you don't have to buy sets of them.  Toning is good (I'm assuming you're doing light weight, high reps?), but one of those days you do strength training, try doubling your weight and doing half as many reps.  This should help build muscle.  Remember, if it hurts, don't do it!  And always allow for recovery time.

Cheers to you for wanting to challenge yourself physically!  You rock girl!


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks, I got tired of the other avatar and got all excited when I found this one, it is my favorite movie of all time. I know it by heart for God's sake lol. 

I'll try that, I have been using light weights with high reps, as soon as I heal up from the other day I'm going to get started again. I appreciate the advice. You rock too!   B)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 23, 2006)

I get enough excersise carrying all the damn bags. The ALS bag, monitor, O2 & CPAP bag, and airway kit must weigh a combined 45-50lbs... 

New SOP's state that the EMT-Driver can't carry the ALS Bags.. Why? Because some nut job was stealing the MS04... So they ruin it for all of us. Bas*ards!

I never made my partner carry everything, but at least split the load in half. We should get one of those wooden wagons with the big rubber wheels to carry all that sh*t!


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 23, 2006)

I need to lost weight and build muscle. I'm 5'11", about 310 lbs., and am fairly weak. I don't have access to a gym or workout equipment at this time, but I may in the fall if I start taking a college EMT-P course.

I've only just recently started trying to do something about my fitness problem. I've started drinking a lot of water, mainly to keep up a "full" feeling so I'll eat less. I'm trying to eat less in general and less junk in particular, but I never quantified what I ate before so I don't really know definitively how much my eating habits are improving.

I don't really pig out, but I definitely eat more than I should, which combined with a lack of any real physical activity, is the the surface cause of my problem. I believe the root cause, however, to be psychiatric in nature (depression leads to over-eating). I know I need to get some kind of help with that.

With no access to any kind of exercise equipment, I guess all I can do is walk or run, or do situps or that kind of thing. I know I need to do that stuff, I keep telling myself each night that I'm going to go out for a walk or something tomorrow, but somehow I never seem to get around to it. (This may also be related to my psychiatric depression problem, too, I suppose.)


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 23, 2006)

Sounds like you have a good plan JJ, I never "diet" I just stop eating fast food (which I love) and cut out the snacks and junk food. I also don't check my weight I have a pair of pants that tell me when I'm going overboard. Anything you eat is ok as long as it's in moderation. And as far as exercising at home, I can't afford to join a gym or get fancy equipment. When I started I used canned tomoatoes or whatever else I had in the pantry and did things like push ups, lunges for resistance. There really is no need for the wieghts and gym unless you're trying to bulk up and even then we have to get in pretty decent shape before we can begin bulking up effectively and without hurting ourselves. 

Motivation is key, even if you don't have a pantry to raid for weights a 30 minute walk every day or even every other day can make a world of difference. Good Luck and keep trying!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 24, 2006)

Holy sh*t!



I forgot the Wind Mill...


----------



## emtff376 (Mar 24, 2006)

To get a better idea of how much you eat in a day, try writing it down.  Also try writing down the amount of time you exercise, what type of exercise and that sort of thing.  

I keep a journal in a spiral notebook.  I write down everything I eat (that was my first step to losing weight, coming to grips with the fact that not only did I eat junk, I ate A LOT of it).  I write down when I eat (eating at the same time everyday helps with feelings of hunger) and a lot of times I write down what I was feeling when I ate (happy, sad, depressed) because I am an emotional eater.  I also sometimes write down my "hunger factor" on a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being stuffed and 1 being famished before and after I eat.  I also write in when I take my vitamins.

Here are some nutrition tips:

Try for 6 to 8 - 8oz glasses of water a day
Try to eat at least 5 servings of fruits or vegetables a day
Try to take a multi-vitamin everyday
Opt for whole grains (bread and the like), unfortunately this requires reading labels very carefully
Limit refined sugars (including alcohol, which I struggle with)
Choose lean proteins, chicken, turkey, soy protein (although meat protein is supposedly better for you than soy protein, better for your muscles, anyway)
Try for 30 minutes of activity a day (although the latest study that's been put out says 60 to 90 minutes of continuous activity)
If you cook, use healthy oils, like extra virgin olive oil, rather than lard or vegetable oil.

I have found that my journal helps me stay honest with myself.  I was in denial for a long time that I had a problem with food.  It's addictive, just like drugs and alcohol.  It's a extremely hard habit to kick.  I won't lie, it's a fight everyday for me.

JJR - there are plenty of things around your house that you can use as weights.  When I was rehabing my shoulders (and didn't own weights) I would use gallon jugs of water (8.42 pounds per gallon).  If you have stairs in or around your house, they are good places to workout.  Walking is super beneficial to your health and easy on the joints, where running is more stressful on your knees.  I started walking when I was 225 pounds and starting running after I started losing weight to prevent undue stress on my body.  Sit ups and the like are good, but be careful not to hurt your back.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 24, 2006)

Puppy Mill!


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 25, 2006)

emtff376 said:
			
		

> ...JJR - there are plenty of things around your house that you can use as weights...


Yeah, I've been using my 20 lb. one-year-old son as a weight. He enjoys it, most of the time...


----------



## emtff376 (Mar 27, 2006)

sweet!  I don't have any of those, but that works!


----------



## pfmedic (Apr 11, 2006)

that pelican med case I have to lug around for my medic is heavy. The more I work out, the lighter it feels and the happier my back is the next day. My medic takes us to the gym for an hour and a half every shift. We have free use of the highschool gym. I understand how lucky I am, so you dont have to tell me. haha


----------

